
Uber Executive Fired After Sharing Rape Victim’s Medical Record - markman3200
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/06/uber-executive-fired-after-sharing-rape-victims-medical-record
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14507917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14507917)

------
dilemma
This admission of serious wrongdoing means that thr others that partook need
to receive similar punishment, including their CEO.

